# my toys



## bobsbikes (Aug 13, 2017)

got um out wipe um off now cover um put um back up


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 13, 2017)

Neat collection of riding toys you have there. Thank you for sharing the photos! Some people prefer the patina look on older toys and bikes. Myself, I like them to look as they did when brand new. Though I know there's always a balance to be maintained if it comes down to ruining the item's value by restoring it.

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 14, 2017)

thanks for the comments dave I like them to look like new also the murrey wagon was on its last wheel
when I got it and so was the pedal car so all I done was make there value go up thanks


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 21, 2017)

They look great , wher did acquire the decals .?


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 22, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> They look great , wher did acquire the decals .?[/QUO





A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> They look great , wher did acquire the decals .?



I got them from gocreativegraphics.com thay do a great job my pedal car is on there web site gallery.


----------



## PAValentine (Aug 25, 2017)

Haha! What memories!
I used to sell those darned things at Christmas time in my McCrory 5&10 store back in the 1950's and 60's! 
No telling how many of them I put together before putting them on display.
Now they're worth many times more than they sold for new back then! 

I also was there when the first Barbie Dolls came in. If only I had known then........

Paul


----------

